# RO Installation



## James D (19 Jun 2014)

My new D-D Ro unit has arrived today  so my mind has turned to installing it and I'm just wondering what the best option would be. I'll just add I haven't got a clue about plumbing etc.

At the back of my house I've got a utility room with a washing machine, taps etc and the back door with a garden tap just outside it. I don't really like the look of the pipe-puncturing fitting so my idea is to keep it in the utility room and just move it outside once a week to hook up to the garden tap and then bring it back in when I'm finished, does this sound feasible? 

Cheers

James


----------



## James O (19 Jun 2014)

Why not fit it in the utility room with a hose attachment to feed it from the outside tap?  Simple plumbing, no heaving the unit around and no worries if it's chucking it down on water day


----------



## James D (19 Jun 2014)

Good idea James, that's why I asked. Presumably I'll need to buy an additional hose attachment, I'll have a look at the fittings later.


----------



## ian_m (19 Jun 2014)

Read this.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/tmc-v2-pure-50-ro-system-di-unit-with-bypass.33182/

Doing it properly saves time when using the unit, in your case you will be faffing with hoses, connectors etc.

You have got a booster pump have you ? especially if on a water meter ? or else you will be spending/wasting a fortune.

Eg 1000litres of water costs £3.40 for me (£1.20 water + £2.20 waste), so  1litre costs 0.34p. With 3bar pressure and 10:1 (good estimate for 3bar), you waste 3.4p for each 0.34p of RO, total cost 3.74p per litre.

Add a booster pump to 8bar now works at 3:1 waste:ro and 1.33p per litre.

For 50litres RO that's £1.87 vs  £0.66. Something to think about.

Of course at 8bar will run at rated output sat 50gals per day 200litres a day so get your 50litres in 6houres, at 3bar will be less that 1/2 that say 40odd litres a day your get your 50litres in over a day.


----------



## James D (19 Jun 2014)

Cheers Ian

I just had a quick skim through that thread, seems very useful, I'll mull it over again tonight.

I'm happy to say that I'm not on a water meter. I'm not sure about our water pressure but I do know it's on the higher side, I did think about a booster but I've put it off for now, I might get one in the future if it seems worthwhile.


----------



## ian_m (19 Jun 2014)

Here you go test your own pressure...
http://www.screwfix.com/p/monument-tools-mains-water-pressure-test-gauge/82412

Just so that you will know how long to create enough RO will take.


----------



## nduli (19 Jun 2014)

Search for osmotics on YouTube  guy done a good video that shows u all the options. Very useful when I set mine up. I have gone portable and mount it on outside wall when I want to use it.


----------



## James D (20 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the answers. I got it set up last night which was much easier than I was expecting. I ordered a good length of pipe from RO man so I can leave the unit indoors permanently and attach it to the tap outside my door when I need to, should only be once a week. I got about 20 litres in three or four hours last night so I'll probably leave the pump for now, I'm only doing twice weekly water changes in my P-60.

Cheers


----------



## Sacha (20 Jun 2014)

I worked out that the cost of a pump was actually cheaper than the cost of the water that you waste with not having a pump. I used to get a huge amount of waste water, now I get very little.


----------



## ian_m (20 Jun 2014)

Sacha said:


> I worked out that the cost of a pump was actually cheaper than the cost of the water that you waste with not having a pump. I used to get a huge amount of waste water, now I get very little.


Unless you are not on a water meter and you can waste as much water as you like....


----------



## Sacha (20 Jun 2014)

Fair enough, but you are still wasting water and there are reasons other than money for why you wouldn't want to do that. We are on a meter though.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jun 2014)

Pump is the best investment if your making a lot for a big tank. Aside wasting water, you'll make the water in not time. Used to take me two days to get ready for water change pre pump, now just 4 hours for 120ltrs... Waste goes into a water butt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Jun 2014)

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Plu...+Pressure+Test+Gauge+11+Bar/d20/sd2752/p75711 come to Toolstation not screfix 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## DTL (21 Jun 2014)

Don't most RO units come with an inbuilt pressure gauge at the input to the membrane unit??


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jun 2014)

DTL said:


> Don't most RO units come with an inbuilt pressure gauge at the input to the membrane unit??



Yes.


----------



## DTL (21 Jun 2014)

Yes, it was a rhetorical question. 
Point is I'm not sure why you would need to buy a separate gauge?


----------



## ian_m (21 Jun 2014)

DTL said:


> Don't most RO units come with an inbuilt pressure gauge at the input to the membrane unit??


No in fact. Most I have seen don't have an input pressure gauge. Here is the DD unit James is using, no gauge.

.


 

James, I am sure you have read this on installing the DD unit.
http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/installing-d-d-reverse-osmosis-unit


----------



## DTL (21 Jun 2014)

Then this might be a cheaper option
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2715...ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108


----------



## James D (22 Jun 2014)

Yep, that's mine Ian, no gauge on it but I'm happy with the performance so I won't be buying anything extra at the moment.

I did read those instructions as well thanks mate.


----------

